# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  en que mano esta???

## Ray0

Hola, voi detras de este juego el de adivinar en que mano tiene la moneda o lo que sea el espectador. he provado con el Raven con el PK pero no consigo saber donde tiene la moneda, a ver si alguien sabe algo del tema algun libro algun video donde hablen de este tema estoy seguro que tiene que haber material pero no encuentro nada, saludos.

----------


## Marvel

Yo vi una explicación hace tiempo en un video de youtube, pero en la practica no funcionaba muy bien. Si hay algún libro que trate un número cuantioso de efectos de este tipo también me gustaría conocerlo.

----------


## Ochosi

No se si el Raven o un PK tienen fuerza suficiente como para conseguir ese efecto. Quizás necesitarías un i**n mas potente, o que la moneda tambien sea m******ca.

----------


## Lukan

De ese estilo y no monedas si no una bola está el "mental power ball", también te valdría con una moneda m******ca.

Saludos!

----------


## jbarrena

Yo lo hago con el que comenta Lukan, el mental power ball pero con una moneda no funciona, sólo con la bola. Con una moneda lo conozco pero tienes que darte la vuelta y pedirle que ponga su puño (el que contiene la moneda) junto a su frente. Luego baja la mano, tu te giras para mirarle y le dices dónde está. ¿te refieres a ese?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Creo que Juan Pablo Ibañez tiene un juego llamado IGUANA que permite hacer estas cosas y mas...

----------


## Lukan

Si hay varios de este tipo, también esta el ... creo que se llama, Minimax, con el mismo funcionamiento. Todo lo que sea m*******o lo detecta.

Saludos!

----------


## EnriqueAG

Puedes encontrar una versión muy auténtica que utiliza técnicas psicológicas en el Libro de Derren Brown, Pure Effect. Lógicamente no es seguro al 100%, hay probabilidad de error, pero vendría muy bien para un efecto donde no necesites ningún mecanismo.

----------


## Seidmadr

Chicos no es por revivir el post pero digo yo no sera mas facil sin nada aparatoso?

Quiero decir, se puede saber perfectamente en que mano esta un objeto si sabes "marcar" esa mano.

No me gustaria desvelar el secreto del efecto pero es bastante famoso a mi parecer.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Pero en este caso no se basa de adivinar en que mano del espectador esta.. se basa en que el espectador adivine en cual de nuestras manos esta el objeto...

----------


## Ochosi

Con "marcar la mano" re refieres a algo como lo que se ve en cierta película sobre magos? :P Lo digo porqué yo (y creo que todos los que la hemos visto) lo he intentado, y algun otro sistemas por el estilo, y... la verdad, dejé de hacerlo  :117:

----------


## Seidmadr

> Con "marcar la mano" re refieres a algo como lo que se ve en cierta película sobre magos? :P Lo digo porqué yo (y creo que todos los que la hemos visto) lo he intentado, y algun otro sistemas por el estilo, y... la verdad, dejé de hacerlo


Exacto,y funciona a las mil maravillas (a menos a mi me funciona)




> Pero en este caso no se basa de  adivinar en que mano del espectador esta.. se basa en que el espectador  adivine en cual de nuestras manos esta el objeto...


Imgino que se podra hacer lgun forzaje con eso...solo son dos manos y tu sabes donde esta :P

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Claro, pero si haces un forzaje cuantas veces repetís el efecto :Confused: 

Por que no haces algo mas fácil,.. busca un vídeo de la rutina, y una vez que veas el principio entenderás la diferencia entre manual o mecánico...

----------


## Sr.Mago

Aquí una presentación de Juan Esteban Varela de este juego... tuve la oportunidad de verlo presentándolo en directo hace unos años, y fue tremendo.




La *Mental Power Ball*, la tuve hace algún tiempo, pero me paso que se me fue para adentro, y mientras mas trataba de sacarla, mas entraba, fue muy difícil sacarla, hasta me asusté (quienes conozcan el método entenderán, espero no estar revelando nada), asi que la guarde en un cajón y nunca mas la usé, luego se me perdió en un cambio de casa. El efecto es muy bueno, pero hay que tener cuidado al usarla (o tal vez fue solo un descuido mio)

----------


## MagDani

Me ha gustado, muy entretenido.
yo solo tengo un PK pero no se si se podría hacer con una bola en lugar de moneda y posando mu mano sobre la del voluntario como intentando sentir su..."vibracion"

----------


## Sr.Mago

Saliendo un poquito del tema:

MagDani trate de responder a tu MP sobre este juego, pero me dice que no puedes recibir mas  :Wink1:

----------


## Ray0

Buenas me a encantado el video de Juan Esteban Varela, si alguien me puede echar una mano donde puedo encontrarlo o cualquier información lo agradecería, saludos.

----------


## Ravenous

Aquí:
Magia con Juan Esteban Varela - YouTube

----------


## Ray0

Gracias RAVENOUS pero me referia donde puedo aprender la rutina, si hay algun dvd libro notas.

----------


## Ravenous

No, que yo sepa. Se trata de un juego que se vende suelto.

----------


## MagDani

Sr. Mago, he vaciado algo mi buzón , perdona, e inténtalo de nuevo

----------


## MagDani

Bues pues me llego el pedido.
ya tengo el mental powerball. muy bueno si señor.
ahora estoy personalizandome una rutina.
un abrazo a todos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Y respondeme algo sin explicar mucho.. En el momento de adivinar en que mano esta, sientes con fuerza en que mano esta, o tiene que concentrarte mucho para adivinar...

El espectador no sospecharia de nada?

----------


## MagDani

Lo siento con fuerza, de hecho me da la sensación que con demasiada.

Solo se lo he hecho a mis hijos, primero a uno y luego al otro (o sea he hecho el juego dos veces seguida a dos personas) ellos no han notado nada.

Tan solo un detalle.... no es para hacerlo en verano, por eso no lo he hecho a adultos, ni siquiera de prueba. Supongo que ya me entiendes y si no pues un privado.

A mi me gustaria poder hablar con alguien que tambien lo tenga e intercambiar detalles.

----------


## jbarrena

Yo tambien lo utilizo, no como marcan las instrucciones porque me parece demasiado antinatural y creo que hay poco margen al error.

----------


## MagDani

jbarrena, el mio es otro sistema.

Como veo que hay dos sistemas, para que mas o menos sepamos de que estamos hablando os comentaré

Y para no revelar nada, solo dire que  uno de los sitemas para poder adivinar en que mano está, hace falta intuirlo comocando ambas manos a los lados de la cabeza del mentalista 8aun que hay quien utiliza otro método pero, vamos ese es el que te aconsejan en las instrucciones.

Y hay otro sistema, diferente, que es el que yo tengo que no es necesario, es el que se utiliza en el video que hay al principio del hilo (luego miro el nombre que no me lo se) Ya esta...
es el video de Juan esteban Valera que nos ha puesto el Sr. Mago en la hoja 2 de este hilo.
Ese  es el que yo tengo, vereis que el método de adivinación es diferente

Pego el vídeo de nuevo:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJJfRQaZXQQ

----------


## jbarrena

¡Bueno es saberlo! yo el que tengo es el que aconsejan acercarte la mano del voluntario al oido y, yo no sé a vosotros pero a mi no me parece muy natural.... Por eso comentaba que lo utilizo de otra forma.

----------

